# Attention Dan Harris:



## term (Aug 27, 2008)

Pay your webhost bill, it's suspended ;p

I was in the middle of printing some stuff from it and it died, pretty funny.

The site rocks by the way.

-Mike


----------



## Rama (Aug 27, 2008)

Why do you post it here in the middle of the ''Speedcubing'' section?
Even better... why don't you e-mail him?


----------



## term (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah sorry, it was just random, I should have sent him a pm.

-Mike


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 27, 2008)

i agree with rama
Bad boy!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 28, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> i agree with rama
> Bad boy!



lol
(post to short )


----------



## bearit (Aug 30, 2008)

Hope it's back up soon, I need to print off some more algs, and he is the best source that I've found for the algs I'm looking for.


----------



## supercube (Sep 30, 2008)

this is almost scene-worthy news dont you think?


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, i agree. i haven't seen such a bump of an old thread before.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bah, it was only 4 weeks. There's been some from months ago.


----------

